# Toolcat pictures!



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Heres the new addition!


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

The toys just keep getting cooler! Are there more attachments for it?


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

A bunch of landscaping attachments, only the Blizzard 810 and a 100" snow bucket that will go between this and my A300.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

What is the ball park price of a tool cat ? is it like a skid loader ?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hey crafty where in Symrna are you? we've got a beach house in Bethany and lately it seems like you might make more money going down there and plowing the sand off the beach roads then you would snow...it really got eaten up these last few storms


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Love the looks of that machine! Cant wait to see pics of the toolcat and blizzard pushing snow!


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice Package


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

That's a good looking unit. I like the look of the blizzard!

Here's some shots of mine. I've got a 7.5' Western blade, a 6' blower with a backdrag, a 5' bucket and an ice scraper.

I'm considering the broom.

Good luck with your new machine.

Dylan


----------

